
Dvorak keyboard layout for the ErgoDox EZ mechanical keyboard - codetrotter
https://github.com/ctsrc/ergodox-ez-shine-dvorak
======
codetrotter
I've been using the Dvorak keyboard layout since ~2009. First on a TypeMatrix
2030 USB for many years and then since December 2017 on an ErgoDox EZ
mechanical keyboard.

Here is the Dvorak layout I made for my ErgoDox EZ keyboard and which I've
been adapting over time.

(The initial versions of the layout are not included in the git history,
because I only made a git repo for the layout at a later point. The most
recent version of the layout is the one that is of interest anyways.)

